# Copper Bolus AND loose minerals?



## texsea (May 30, 2016)

Hi,

I plan on giving copper bolus to my doe but am wondering if it'll be an issue to continue with the "Goat Mineral" which also has some copper in it?

Goat Mineral product
http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/manna-pro-goat-mineral-supplement-8-lb?cm_vc=-10005

Thanks for your input.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Keep it out.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nope, they need more copper than any loose mineral can provide, and copper bolus doesn't give them any of the other minerals in the loose stuff. I'm giving one of my does a double dose every month in addition to loose minerals.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*loose minerals copper bolus selenium amounts*



Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Nope, they need more copper than any loose mineral can provide, and copper bolus doesn't give them any of the other minerals in the loose stuff. I'm giving one of my does a double dose every month in addition to loose minerals.


So, you give loose minerals free choice, and copper bolus/a double every month?

We just did the copper bolus, a little over a month ago, and a little longer for a few of the other goats. We have noticed a difference, but am unsure as well, as to when to have him do it again.?:help:

We offer the manna pro mineral free choice, and also give them the selenium gel plus E, that they actually LOVED! They nearly lined up for the selenium gel:ram::crazy:hlala:hlala:hlala:hlala:hlala:hlala: Seriously, the stuff must taste great!

The feed they get now combined with having had our hay tested, seems to both contain more selenium than what we were feeding early on, do we have to worry about too much selenium?:thinking:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That's just one doe that seems to always be copper deficient no matter what I do. For the rest of the herd it depends, some get in every three months, some every two. Do they have scruffy, lighter colored coats? Fish tails? If so, then I'd dose again in a month or so. If they don't you can wait longer, because they aren't in need of it so much. 
I'm not sure about the selenium.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

texsea said:


> Hi,
> 
> I plan on giving copper bolus to my doe but am wondering if it'll be an issue to continue with the "Goat Mineral" which also has some copper in it?
> 
> ...


There shouldn't be a problem. The bolus is a slow release so it's not like it's all hitting her at once. The minerals I'm feeding is 2500 ppm and I still have to bolus very often. Before that I had a mineral with 3000 ppm and it was still the same thing. Every goat and situation is different but if they are showing signs of needing extra copper go for it


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Jessica, where do you get minerals? I have looked all over for minerals with that high ppm copper, couldn't find it anywhere. The one I currently have them on is 1500.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I get this from tractor supply, will have to see what the name is. I was getting wind and rain, again from tractor supply but they won't stock it any more and can only order a pallet. $50 a bag X 40 bags no way! But that's what had the 3,000ppm. This stuff is $30 a bag and I guess I should say they are 50#


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I use the GroStrong mineral from ADM, it's made for horses, has 3600ppm copper in it. Best I can get in my area, my hardware store orders it for me. If you have a TrueValue hardware store in your area, you can order it online, free shipping to the store.
I bolus twice a year and give a mineral shot twice a year.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Hmm... Wonder how the label compares to manna pro?

Manna pro is in small bags and is pricey, but it has helped!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mine refuse to touch manna pro. I put that out for like a year straight when I first got goats and just figured they didn't need it then I was told about the ppm on copper and all that so I bought the wind and rain figuring if need be I would dump it to the cows, but I couldn't keep ahead of them when I started using it. This stuff they think is ok, the kids really suck it up but my pen of 20 adults will go threw a cereal bowl a week.
Little bits I have a true value right down the road from me so I'm going to look into this! They also have a little feed store off to the side that the owner owns as well, it's pretty much all horse stuff since there's a stable across the street so this sounds promising!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Don't get too excited Jessica - I only see a 5lb bag on True Value!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm seeing a 25lb bag. It's $26.99 but if they eat it like they did the last minerals I'm ok paying that. I need copper in a bad way especially with these kids, by 2 months I'm giving them a bolus because they already look cruddy and that's with them sucking this stuff down. So even if it's just the kids and they look better I'm ok with it


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Drats I got my hopes up. Lol but being in Hawaii they won't ship.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep, I usually get 2-25lb bags of it, well not anymore, I only have 5 goats now! But be warned, I thought mine really liked their last mineral.... they REALLY like the grostrong! If yours are anything like mine, be prepared for a hurricane of goats, just from the smell of it! :lol: And it has a pretty good amount of everything else too, so your goats should look good on it.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Well I just ordered 2- 25 lb bags shipped to as store right near my office. I wonder if they will love it as much as they go crazy for kelp meal! 

they have been using the Sweetlix Meat Maker well, but I'm always trying new things!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well crap I don't know how many to order lol I forget how much of that wins and rain they went threw and if they like this it'll be gone in no time with 68 adults and 75 kids I'll go with 2 and if they don't like it I can give it to my orphan calf, she looks like she needs something anyways :/ but my goodness if they like it and I have to cut back on the boluses then I'm gonna have to sell them


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Kelp meal amount different than kelp*



SalteyLove said:


> Well I just ordered 2- 25 lb bags shipped to as store right near my office. I wonder if they will love it as much as they go crazy for kelp meal!
> 
> they have been using the Sweetlix Meat Maker well, but I'm always trying new things!


So, how much kelp? Is there a difference in kelp and kelp meal?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, Kelp being the actual aquatic plant itself and kelp meal being a dehydrated pulverized version of the the plant (same consistency as loose minerals).

Some folks offer the kelp meal free choice, others mix it with the loose minerals and offer the mix free choice, and still others offer varying amounts or mix it in with concentrates/grains.

I give my herd about 3 pounds for 20 animals a week. The would eat a LOT more of it but its pricey. 

I'm actually still not totally convinced I have ever seen an improvement, but they sure do love it. We get 50lb bags from NoAM Kelp Company (Maine).


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

What is the kelp supposed to do for them?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> What is the kelp supposed to do for them?


Kelp is for iodine


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hmmm I'm gonna have to look into that because they love their iodine salt block.


----------

